# 9DPO symptoms ending in BFP's?



## wishingbean

<3Hello!<3
Myself & OH have been TTC since December/12.
Both young & (fairly) fit/healthy. 

I am now 9dpo and have experienced so far:
5-9 dpo EWCM/Wet CM alternating between day and night.
6-8 dpo Tiredness.
7-8 dpo really bad cramps in R side, with 'hot flushes' due to pain!

Some dizzy spells/sicky feeling.
NO tenderness to bbs.
Urination has increased, however so has volume of water consumed as am on A/L from work. Appetite increased. 

:af: due 18/8
O'd 3-4/8
:sex: BD 31/7 3/8 4/8 

This is all my info & symptoms, pleaase could you tell me some of yours that've ended in :bfp: or are my symptoms just an average thing to experience?

Thank you so much for reading & in advance for you replies, their very, very much appreciated! 

:hug:


----------



## fairyy

Hi I am also 9dpo. Will be testing on 19th if no AF. Just getting those AF type cramps. I o'd around 3/4th too. Hope we end up in BFP.


----------



## kiddz1

fairyy said:


> Hi I am also 9dpo. Will be testing on 19th if no AF. Just getting those AF type cramps. I o'd around 3/4th too. Hope we end up in BFP.

Ditto ladies! 

9dpo and waiting out these awesome symptoms :happydance:

My past three pregnancies, two miscarriages, had similar symptoms to AF. 
Only difference I recall was my symptoms got stronger as the days past!

With my son I felt like I was going to start any day. Sore breasts, very tired, hungry, moody, cramping, cm, headache and man I was soooo nauseated.
I tested 2 days before AF due and !BAM! BFP!! 

So here I am again...symptoms and several days to go before AF or BFP

Hope that is helpful

:dust:


----------



## fairyy

At about 5dpo I got shooting pains on my left boob when I was on my way to grocery store. I was sitting in the car and got those pains for a minute or two then they vanished. Its just a waiting game for next few days.


----------



## kiddz1

fairyy said:


> At about 5dpo I got shooting pains on my left boob when I was on my way to grocery store. I was sitting in the car and got those pains for a minute or two then they vanished. Its just a waiting game for next few days.

Yes, this is the hardest part! At least I think so. Keep us posted!


----------



## wishingbean

fairyy said:


> At about 5dpo I got shooting pains on my left boob when I was on my way to grocery store. I was sitting in the car and got those pains for a minute or two then they vanished. Its just a waiting game for next few days.

I did have those too! Around 6/7 dpo but as they went away didn't think too much of them.
Let's hope their signs of our BFP!

Thank you all so much for your replies!
Please let me know all your symptoms in the coming days & your results :)
So grateful to have come across this forum, the members are so lovely & supportive :thumbup:!


----------



## fairyy

Yes definitely I will keep u posted here. Will get my answer by next Tuesday. So just a week to go. But it kind of seems so far. My heart is racing so fast.


----------



## SpringDaffodi

i'm 9 DPO as well. The nausea is the WORSE and I'm rarely nauseous .. let alone throw up! I knowwww something is up just based on that. I was in the grocery store last night and had to hold my mouth just in case! lol... hopefully AF won't show up!


----------



## Katie Potatie

fairyy said:


> At about 5dpo I got shooting pains on my left boob when I was on my way to grocery store. I was sitting in the car and got those pains for a minute or two then they vanished. Its just a waiting game for next few days.

Yep, me too. At 5dpo. Left boob, too. Not pleasant!


----------



## Sarah lo

Hi girls sending you all lots of :dust: 

I got my bfp yesterday at 12 dpo. At 9dpo all I had was cramps and a headache that just wouldn't budge. I had no cm at all.

That was pretty much it until 11dpo when my boobs started to hurt. First they were really sensitive to cold and now they ache in the armpit area and every now and again it feels like someone's poking me in the side of my boobs with a blunt stick :haha:

Since yesterday I've had watery cm.

Also might be worth mentioning I got a bfn at 11dpo xx


----------



## wishingbean

Sarah Lo CONGRATS lovely!:hugs:
Wishing you a happy & healthy pregnancy :kiss:

SpringDaffodi, sounding very positive for you! :dust:

_Nothing for me today, ewcm/watery has completely stopped, just very thursty.
Think I'm out for this month, just have a feeling I am. 
Hope your all having a fabulous Wednesday!_


----------



## kiddz1

Sarah lo said:


> Hi girls sending you all lots of :dust:
> 
> I got my bfp yesterday at 12 dpo. At 9dpo all I had was cramps and a headache that just wouldn't budge. I had no cm at all.
> 
> That was pretty much it until 11dpo when my boobs started to hurt. First they were really sensitive to cold and now they ache in the armpit area and every now and again it feels like someone's poking me in the side of my boobs with a blunt stick :haha:
> 
> Since yesterday I've had watery cm.
> 
> Also might be worth mentioning I got a bfn at 11dpo xx

:bfp::baby:
Congratulations Sarah!!!

Thank you for sharing your story! What a great encouragement for all of us :happydance:
I was just thinking about how my cm went away just this morning...9-10dpo. My boobs are sore, shooting from armpit area. I got neg yesterday. Now I really have restored hope after reading your story!!!!

Enjoy your new adventure!!!!


----------



## wishingbean

Hey ladies :)
Just a quick update for you all, cramping all evening & weeing lots!
Also, very tearful & complete loss of appetite.
CM has turned to a 'lotion' consistency.
AF due Sunday, hoping this isn't her telling me she's ready for her stay!
How are all you wonderful ladies getting on?
Lots of love x


----------



## Roxybaba

Im 8 dpo and So glad someone I can relate to.:happydance: I to have no cm and keep reading of all the ladies with their cm . All I got the headache, cramps, sore breasts, dizzy-spells and the leg cramps at night. 
Congratulations on your :bfp::happydance:


----------



## India_86

I'm the same with the CM, have had way less than usual since ovulation so have been really discouraged by that but reading your BFP story has made me really hopeful!


----------



## wishingbean

Cervix really high today (12dpo) 
Feeling I'm getting a UTI :( 
Unfortunately, for me UTI = AF :( 
GL all you ladies xx


----------



## Lovemy2girls

I'm 9dpo today :) feel like I had more "symptoms" yesterday. Today = NO symptoms except for being super tired all day but that happens sometimes when you have two toddlers. Haha! Can't wait to test. :)


----------



## India_86

When are you going to test. I feel like I am inventing symptoms when I get bored. Yesterday really busy day and I had very few, today I'm trying to work from home and not getting very far and seem to have lots, think my mind is playing tricks on me!


----------



## fandabby

According to fertility friend I am 8 DPO. I feel my symptoms have lessened over the last few days. CM don't really notice any since OV and beginning of this week my boobs were incredibly sore and I was very bloated. This though seems to have calmed down, still aware little tender in boobs and bloat has reduced. I have slight pressure down stairs, you could say a build up pressure when you are expecting AF. Am definitely tired - but do have lil ones to run around after and they wake me up every night!

Have been testing already, not very strong willed to hold back and have been getting BFN.

With my previous pregnancies I always tested positive on 10DPO everything before was negative so 2 days to wait and I will test again.

Trying not to stress over it as I read somewhere long time ago in a women's magazine that stress can prevent the egg implanting, apparently when a woman is under stress the womb spasms and goes wave like so keeps bumping egg. 

Good luck to everyone, hope your tests come out positive.


----------



## wishingbean

India,Mimi testing today as have lots of cm today, although I'm al,oat 100% sure I'm out this month, can't resist testing, how about you?x


----------



## kiddz1

Well ladies I started spotting today :( Im not going to say Im completely out but not as excited. Had sex last night and hoping thats why Im spotting! Super sore boobs, tired, moody, bloated...all AF and pregnancy symptoms!!!! UGH!!!


----------



## fairyy

kiddz1 said:


> Well ladies I started spotting today :( Im not going to say Im completely out but not as excited. Had sex last night and hoping thats why Im spotting! Super sore boobs, tired, moody, bloated...all AF and pregnancy symptoms!!!! UGH!!!

What dpo is it ?


----------



## fairyy

Sarah lo said:


> Hi girls sending you all lots of :dust:
> 
> I got my bfp yesterday at 12 dpo. At 9dpo all I had was cramps and a headache that just wouldn't budge. I had no cm at all.
> 
> That was pretty much it until 11dpo when my boobs started to hurt. First they were really sensitive to cold and now they ache in the armpit area and every now and again it feels like someone's poking me in the side of my boobs with a blunt stick :haha:
> 
> Since yesterday I've had watery cm.
> 
> Also might be worth mentioning I got a bfn at 11dpo xx

Big congrats to you. :thumbup:


----------



## kiddz1

fairyy said:


> kiddz1 said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies I started spotting today :( Im not going to say Im completely out but not as excited. Had sex last night and hoping thats why Im spotting! Super sore boobs, tired, moody, bloated...all AF and pregnancy symptoms!!!! UGH!!!
> 
> What dpo is it ?Click to expand...

Today is 10 or 11dpo. With trigger shot Im not positive the day I O


----------

